# Dog won't stop licking butt



## TinyTails (May 16, 2011)

Hello,
One of my dogs - chihuahua mix will not stop licking her butt allllll the time. She licks and lick, and sometimes when she's not licking she will just stick her nose up to her butt and sit there looking at it - it's so weird. She also does the butt scoot a lot. I used to always think her glands were full but a few times I've gone the groomer or vet say they are not full. We have another vet appointment on Tuesday but I'm wondering if anyone out there had a similar problem with their pup. she has to be uncomfortable to keep doing it all the time and I feel so bad for her  And we have done tests for parasites but they are negative.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

I would guess that it would be anal glands or parasites, but if your vet has ruled them out, maybe ask vet if it could be a vaginal infection/UTI? There would have to be a reason for it. 

Also, many times parasites don't show up in a fecal.


----------



## DustyCrockett (Sep 24, 2011)

I guess it's possible that she could have developed an obsession or nervous habit, but I think, more likely nikes nailed it -- a physical ailment of some kind.


----------



## TinyTails (May 16, 2011)

Thank you I do feel like something is bothering her down there  one vet suggested it could be some type of allergy as well. I'll def bring in another stool sample and ask them to take a closer look at the glands as well since she does leak them sometimes and does the scooting a lot. She seems somewhat gassy as well, a lot of times when she stands on her back legs to lean on you or beg to be picked up she will fart lol. Somedays she has looser stool. I'm currently trying a grain inclusive dry food in the am to see if it makes a difference over the grain frees. At night she eats thk.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

RE- Butt licking-Maybe she used to be a politician in another life.


----------



## TinyTails (May 16, 2011)

Lol maybe


----------



## TinyTails (May 16, 2011)

A little update - we went to the vet last night and he said her anal glands are empty and are fine so that is not the issue. He is not sure what is causing the excessive licking and scooting. Took blood and will be checking her thyroid since she is also a little chunky and can't seem to loose the weight even with lots of food reduction. He also said it could be allergies....sigh...I already have one dog with allergies to everything  I will be calling thursday to find out the thyroid result.


----------



## firefly (Feb 1, 2012)

My aunt had a dog with a food allergy that did lick his backside a lot. He was allergic to chicken and had to go on a food with fish as a main ingredient. One of my dogs has a food allergy too. We tried many different types of food before we discovered it was some kind of allergy to a berry or root. You just have to keep trying foods with different ingredients until you find one that works.


----------



## TinyTails (May 16, 2011)

The thyroid levels came back low so they are doing another test to confirm if it's hypothyroidism.


----------

